# Hotcig R150



## Dullz_vap3 (6/8/16)

Hey guys
Looking for a Hotcig R15p in the durban area
If anyone has stock please let me know

Drop a comment or PM


----------



## BillW (7/8/16)

@sirvape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/16)

BillW said:


> @sirvape



Out of stock...
http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-hotcig-r150?variant=22410387331

Vape King have stock...
http://www.vapeking.co.za/hotcig-r150-150w-box-mod.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dullz_vap3 (7/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Out of stock...
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-hotcig-r150?variant=22410387331
> 
> Vape King have stock...
> http://www.vapeking.co.za/hotcig-r150-150w-box-mod.html



Vape king is a bit too pricey for me


----------

